# Crispy Nutty Popcorn



## Filus59602 (Oct 29, 2002)

Crispy Nutty Popcorn

10 to 12 cup popped popcorn
1 cup pecan halves
1 cup slivered almonds
1 1/3 cup granulated sugar
1 cup butter (no substitutes)
1/2 cup light corn syrup
1 tsp. vanilla extract
1/2 tsp. cream of tartar
1/2 tsp. baking soda

In a large bowl combine popcorn and nuts; set aside. In a large saucepan
bring sugar butter and corn syrup to a boil. Boil for 5 minutes stirring
occasionally. Remove from heat; add vanilla extract cream of tartar and
baking soda. Drizzle over popcorn mixture; stir to coat. Immediately
spread onto two greased baking sheets; let dry for about 1 hour. Store in
an airtight container. 

Yields 10 to 12 servings.


----------

